# X11 Forwarded Apps crashes under FreeBSD



## Spartrekus (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello,

The machine is a Pi 3 b+ running FreeBSD (my keyboard).
I go to another distant machine with ssh -X -C 192.168.1.10 
xterm 
it works. 
x edit,
it works.

chrome, netsurf, ... whatever with colors crashes readily.

It comes from Xorg server (on the pi) that does not allows color depth. 

What to do?

thank you in advance, best regards

```
chromium --new-window
Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
[10002:10002:1226/163911.229058:ERROR:browser_dm_token_storage_linux.cc(93)] Error: /etc/machine-id contains 32 characters (32 were expected).
Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
[10040:10040:1226/163911.946842:ERROR:gl_surface_glx.cc(424)] glxQueryVersion failed
[10040:10040:1226/163911.946947:ERROR:gl_initializer_x11.cc(157)] GLSurfaceGLX::InitializeOneOff failed.
[10040:10040:1226/163911.960883:ERROR:viz_main_impl.cc(236)] Exiting GPU process due to errors during initialization
[10002:10018:1226/163912.002109:ERROR:browser_gpu_channel_host_factory.cc(132)] Failed to launch GPU process.
[10002:10224:1226/163915.216970:ERROR:bus.cc(394)] Failed to connect to the bus: Could not parse server address: Unknown address type (examples of valid types are "tcp" and on UNIX "unix")
[10241:10241:1226/163915.494588:ERROR:webthread_impl_for_utility_thread.cc(19)] Not implemented reached in virtual blink::ThreadScheduler* blink::scheduler::WebThreadImplForUtilityThread::Scheduler() const
Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
[10002:10018:1226/163916.123775:ERROR:browser_gpu_channel_host_factory.cc(132)] Failed to launch GPU process.
Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
[10002:10002:1226/163916.157114:ERROR:gpu_process_transport_factory.cc(1007)] Lost UI shared context.
[10002:10002:1226/163916.209559:FATAL:x11_types.cc(168)] Sorry, we don't support your visual depth without Xrender support (depth:24 bpp:24)
#0 0x0000024eb57b <unknown>
#1 0x00000243f1cc <unknown>
```


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 27, 2018)

Seems that the X server (when running FreeBSD on the RPi) is borken.  The error messages above seem pretty clear: look at "FATAL...".  For a quick test, you could put a Raspbian SD card into the Pi, and see whether the problem goes away.  If yes, you need to figure out how to tune/improve the X server of FreeBSD, which might be a lot of work.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 27, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> It comes from Xorg server (on the pi) that does not allows color depth.





Spartrekus said:


> [10040:10040:1226/163911.946947:ERROR:gl_initializer_x11.cc(157)] GLSurfaceGLX::InitializeOneOff failed.


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 27, 2018)

what about chances that someone with make a newer Xorg package for PI and 13.0 freebsd?


----------



## shkhln (Dec 28, 2018)

As far as I can tell, there is VC4 video driver which might or might not work on FreeBSD. Otherwise forget about OpenGL applications.


----------



## Spartrekus (Dec 28, 2018)

shkhln said:


> As far as I can tell, there is VC4 video driver which might or might not work on FreeBSD. Otherwise forget about OpenGL applications.




Thanks. maybe recompiling xorg ... would make it.

On the freebsd Raspberry PI:
I was testing qemu-system-i386 and graphics are working. I was surprised.
Dillo works, links -g works with pictures.

However xombrero, chrome (chromium), netsurf are not working.

X11 is really fine for me. I am as old as from an old century. I began computer sciences at prehistoric PDP age.
Actually, we do not really need shining, beautiful, graphics or graphical applications to have work done.


----------

